# Cubase 10.5 Render in Place Not Bouncing Individual Outputs



## tomhartmanmusic (Aug 23, 2020)

So I have a drum sequence in AVENGER. I want the kit out the main stereo out of Avenger, and the kick out the "BASS DRUM" out of Avenger.
Activated the outputs in Cubase. All is well, I have a separate channel now in MixConsole with BD, and the Kit.

Go to RENDER IN PLACE, this results in a mix of the kit but no kick drum. Change bounce settings to "COMPLETE SIGNAL PATH".....now I get the whole kit with kick, but just as one stereo file.

Any ideas?


----------



## Henu (Aug 28, 2020)

Something seems to wrong- I just rendered out a multi-output Kontakt instrument and got two audio files out sounding exactly how they should sound. 

Maybe you should try do the same with e.g. Kontakt and check out if the problem is in Avenger only, or is it system-wide?


----------

